# New Member from Canada



## ColdEh Marine (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello all I have never posted on this forum before and hope I can help and learn from you all .

I have a lifetime of sailing experience and just as much systems knowledge , so glad to help and love to learn.

Regards John Tully


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to the group John.

What kind of experience do you have? What boats have you sailed? Do you have a sailboat now or just looking?


----------



## ColdEh Marine (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes I have a Bristol 45.5 

Had a Jacobs 48 before that built in south Africa. And a CS30 for many years . 

I was a sailing instructor for a few years from my teens and into my early 20s , did a lot of racing in those days , Albacor, Flying Dutchman , Laser. 

few years ago i was active in the I14 class and raced at the Canadian Olympic regatta in Kingston , got my ass handed to me LOL 

Refitted to many boats to remember. Just finished doing a lot of systems upgrades to my own Bristol including LifePo4 batteries install and built my own proprietary generator charging system , design and built my own water maker , actually I have built a few of those , using a Wanner Hydra cell pump. , complete plumbing and custom designed heads , designed and manufacture my own refrigeration system, for others as well , heating system and calorific hot water heating , electronics . Actually we will be at this springs Annapolis boat show premièring our new refrigeration system. 

Yes I did get sailing in the time in between, US east coast, Caribbean , great lakes , 

I have been knocking around boats for over forty years and still love every minute . Hmmm Got those 10000 hrs in a long time ago 

Regards John Tully


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Holy Schmolly John, you are most welcome. That’s quite the list of DIY builds. I look forward to learning from you.

I’m currently down the Lake from you, located in Belleville. We launch in late April, and plan to hang around the area for a month or so before heading for Newfoundland. Maybe we’ll cross wakes.


----------



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey John, I was looking for a cooling system for my CS 27. Is there any value to thermoelctric coolers? 

I'm not really interested in deep cooling, it's more to keep drinks cool, and the ketchup and mustard 

Thanks and welcome!


----------



## ColdEh Marine (Jan 17, 2017)

MikeOReilly said:


> Holy Schmolly John, you are most welcome. That's quite the list of DIY builds. I look forward to learning from you.
> 
> I'm currently down the Lake from you, located in Belleville. We launch in late April, and plan to hang around the area for a month or so before heading for Newfoundland. Maybe we'll cross wakes.


Hi Mike , thanks for the kudos. I recognize you from Cruisers Forum , I frequent that. But I am new here . We sail by you every summer on our annual cruise around the county. We stopped this year just under the bridge and dinghy'd in for a case of beer . The weeds were terrible kept jamming the prop .

Anything I can help you with just let me know , And if you are curious about any of my systems you are welcome to drop by and have a look , I love talking tech with fellow sailors . We keep our boat in the water year around and split our time aboard from house to boat , but in the summer it is mostly boat  We can walk to the boat from the house . Works well , We are at Bluffers Park .

Regards John Tully


----------



## ColdEh Marine (Jan 17, 2017)

Ninefingers said:


> Hey John, I was looking for a cooling system for my CS 27. Is there any value to thermoelctric coolers?
> 
> I'm not really interested in deep cooling, it's more to keep drinks cool, and the ketchup and mustard
> 
> Thanks and welcome!


Not really to familiar with TECs , all I know is they can eat the amps if you are not careful . If you try one , please let us know how it works out . It does seem to be a simple solution .

Regards John Tully


----------



## CoastLife (Jan 14, 2017)

Welcome John. I'm from Nova Scotia. I think it's colder up your way.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

ColdEh Marine said:


> Hi Mike , thanks for the kudos. I recognize you from Cruisers Forum , I frequent that. But I am new here . We sail by you every summer on our annual cruise around the county. We stopped this year just under the bridge and dinghy'd in for a case of beer . The weeds were terrible kept jamming the prop .
> 
> Anything I can help you with just let me know , And if you are curious about any of my systems you are welcome to drop by and have a look , I love talking tech with fellow sailors . We keep our boat in the water year around and split our time aboard from house to boat , but in the summer it is mostly boat  We can walk to the boat from the house . Works well , We are at Bluffers Park .


I thought I recognized your name. What's your CF handle? I can't be bothered with avatar names. As me ol' Newfie pop used to say: _"I is who I is."_

Yup, the weeds in the Bay of Quinte are a horrific wonder to behold. I'm new here, so still getting used to dealing with them. Most of my sailing was on Lake Superior, where you don't really need antifoul, let alone worry about weeds. This past season we played around in the Bay and the 1000 Islands. I got used to adding an extra 1/2 hr when hauling anchor just to clear of the humongous weed piles we often dragged up. There were times when I couldn't even see my anchor due to the mass of weeds. What a freakin' PITA.

&#8230; sorry for the rant.  Your comment just trigged this nasty flashback &#8230; I'm OK now.

I briefly looked at Bluffers a few years back when we were planning our temporary move down south here. Looks like a great liveaboard community there.

Anyway, if you make it down to our end of the Lake before about mid-June keep me posted. Love to raise a glass with you swinging from our anchor.


----------



## ColdEh Marine (Jan 17, 2017)

CoastLife said:


> Welcome John. I'm from Nova Scotia. I think it's colder up your way.


Hi , hey Im a Bluenoser as well , I was born in Halifax . My family is mostly from Musquodoboit Harbour and Chezzetcook area .

Regards John Tully


----------



## ColdEh Marine (Jan 17, 2017)

MikeOReilly said:


> I thought I recognized your name. What's your CF handle? I can't be bothered with avatar names. As me ol' Newfie pop used to say: _"I is who I is."_
> 
> Yup, the weeds in the Bay of Quinte are a horrific wonder to behold. I'm new here, so still getting used to dealing with them. Most of my sailing was on Lake Superior, where you don't really need antifoul, let alone worry about weeds. This past season we played around in the Bay and the 1000 Islands. I got used to adding an extra 1/2 hr when hauling anchor just to clear of the humongous weed piles we often dragged up. There were times when I couldn't even see my anchor due to the mass of weeds. What a freakin' PITA.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike , O yeah I know what you mean weeds galore ! We just got a new Ultra anchor and it is better at shedding the gunk from the bottom then our Delta , but still you have to allow time to clear your anchor and drag it in the water a bit to get the clay off , Never dragged with the Ultra , but dragged a lot with the Delta , and the CQR was useless . I had both of them down once in Presqu'ile bay and still dragged LOL.

Yes I am the same on CF forum as here , ColdEh Marine . Lets keep in touch , we will be going by again this summer , it really is the only nice area to cruise for a couple of weeks .

It would be good to meet up and chat about boats over a couple of cocktails 

Regards John Tully


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

MikeOReilly said:


> As me ol' Newfie pop used to say: _"I is who I is."_


You obviously translated that into more recognizable english for us. I'm sure the native tongue saying went something like "Ize the byze Ize". :grin

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

ColdEh Marine said:


> including LifePo4 batteries install


Cool, would like to hear more about it. We installed them earlier this year, but there isn't much posted on sailnet on this topic. I posted some experiences in installing them here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/electrical-systems/266777-got-lead-out.html

I should probably update that thread, but the update is rather boring (everything working perfectly, tweeked some charging settings slightly, now run the 120VAC watermaker just off the inverter 50% of the time).

Mark


----------



## ColdEh Marine (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes the LifePo4 batteries have been the best thing I have ever done .
They are much simpler to use and understand then Lead . 

I took all the lead out , engines are stated from my lithium pack , even if I reach Low Voltage cut off and the bank disconnects from the house , there is plenty of power to start the generator or the main engine . I use separate charge and and house bank bars in case of such an event . 

How many amp hours do you have and what brand ? 

I have 600 amp hrs at 12v , from eight Sinopoly cells . System has been running steady for over two years. 

Regards John Tully


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

360Ah using 8 CALB cells. We kept the start batteries because they were new and the run of appropriate cabling to the engines would weigh as much as the batteries (catamaran with the engines a long way from the house bank).

After 3 months, we are still adjusting to the mindset of never caring about SOC. We are drawing a 100A load on them right now running the watermaker for a couple of hours and will leave them at 40-50% SOC by the end of the day. Looks like we will have a day of motoring this coming Saturday, so they will get back above 80% then.

Or not - it just doesn't matter much.

Mark


----------



## ColdEh Marine (Jan 17, 2017)

colemj said:


> 360Ah using 8 CALB cells. We kept the start batteries because they were new and the run of appropriate cabling to the engines would weigh as much as the batteries (catamaran with the engines a long way from the house bank).
> 
> After 3 months, we are still adjusting to the mindset of never caring about SOC. We are drawing a 100A load on them right now running the watermaker for a couple of hours and will leave them at 40-50% SOC by the end of the day. Looks like we will have a day of motoring this coming Saturday, so they will get back above 80% then.
> 
> ...


Yes , just had a quick read on your get the lead out thread. . Nice

I know , really is a plug and play and forget system once you get them set up , just great !!

Hey where are you now ?, I just had a look at your blog , lucky lucky . We are in Canada , its cold :frown

Regards John Tully


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

ColdEh Marine said:


> Hello all I have never posted on this forum before and hope I can help and learn from you all .
> 
> I have a lifetime of sailing experience and just as much systems knowledge , so glad to help and love to learn.
> 
> Regards John Tully


Welcome fellow Canuck, eh?


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Can you trust a Canadian who does not drive a C&C?


----------



## ColdEh Marine (Jan 17, 2017)

RobGallagher said:


> Can you trust a Canadian who does not drive a C&C?


Sure you can , I had a CS30 for many years LOL

Thanks Guys .

Regards John Tully


----------



## CoastLife (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm going to have to check out this battery topic. The batteries in my boat are done for.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Hey Coldeh, welcome to sailnet seems silly of me to say that as you have much more experience than me,....I am originally from northern Ontario,,Port Arther(Thunder Bay now) and man I miss those beutifull lake and wish I was near lake superior now,for sailing of course( when I was youg I thought it was the ocean) these sloughs here in alberta are...well they will have to do for now..I hope to take on slave lake sometime( lessor slave) only 2 hrs away and sylvan (where my S2 was raced) has a very active sailing club, Ralph


----------



## Daddio (Sep 25, 2016)

Welcome John, 

I will be taking my new boat from Halifax to the Bras D'or in June, I will wave at the family on the way by your old home town.


G


----------



## ColdEh Marine (Jan 17, 2017)

Daddio said:


> Welcome John,
> 
> I will be taking my new boat from Halifax to the Bras D'or in June, I will wave at the family on the way by your old home town.
> 
> G


Always wanted to do that trip. One day I will get that far north , but I really like to sail where the butter melts .

Regards John Tully


----------

